# No Halloween party for us this year



## Freddiecat (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like the zombie apacolypse is going to wait until 2011. We'll be over 8 months pregnant with our first )!!!)at Halloween time, and my husband has firmly declared no party this year. Despite the fact that I know he's being the smart one, I'm feeling horribly disappointed. (Surely I can pull off all the decorating, cooking, not sleeping for 2 days, clean-up, etc. while being the size of a small planet ! ) This is normally prop-building and planning season for me and I'm at a bit of a loss....so far baby planning isn't taking up nearly the time that Halloween planning does! (Any ideas for paper mache baby projects? )

Wishing everyone a fantastic 2010 season and looking forward to all your pics and experiences--will be living Halloween vicariously through you all this year!

Freddiecat


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats on the upcoming arrival!!  
You should go ahead and do the party. Not getting any sleep for 2 days will be good practice for after you have the baby.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

congrats on the baby,

maybe you can decorate a little but have no party


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations!
I think your hubby is right. That is cutting it close. Two of my kids decided to arrive around the 8 month mark as well.

You can still make props now to fill the void. I took a year off from my party once, and it was nice. I felt refreshed and more excited to do it the next year.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations!! 

Plffft. It's only one party, and Mizerella just mentioned exactly what I was thinkin'. What if little Freddiecat decides to be born on Halloween??!! That would be the best possible way to spend the holiday this year!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition!
You have a great opportunity this year. I don't have time during the season to go see my friends displays because I'm so busy with mine. Enjoy visiting other haunts and let someone else host the party this year.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwww.. congratulations on your first born.. how exciting!!! You could always have the party and just be sure to have a Zombie hospital/experiment area incase of an unexpected arrival!! lol Seriously though... use this time to enjoy your pregnancy, keep a pregnancy diary (trust me, you will forgot all the little details and the baby will enjoy reading about how you felt and what you went through, while pregnant, when they get older) Aaannnd.... with the extra time, plan next years halloween party, you can still make props and plan, plan, plan!! Congratulations again..


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

meh, i have 4 kids, my wife worked right up to the delivery date, you'll be fine, sounds like your husband is being overly cautious........you'll know when you need to rest and when you can work, just stay away from toxic fumes and such....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats to you and your husband and it sounds like your husband is looking out for you and the baby, so go ahead and let him be protective right now. If you find the pregnancy really tires you out, you might end up thanking him down the road. 

Besides this way you will have a little ToT next year to help celebrate and in the meantime between diaper changes you can plan for an even better party the following year!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be just over 7months with our first, but we're doing it anyways. I might end up having more food catered or accepting help from friends (who are all more than willing) but I just don't want to lose ALL my "own" traditions  

I am bailing out of Xmas decorations, holiday cookie exchange, and my winter coaching job thorugh  Halloween was just more of a priority!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

We are expecting our 3rd baby on Oct. 21st. So we won't be able to have a party this year because we don't know exactly when the baby will come. Although I did have a party when my first was only 6 months old, and again when he was he was 2 1/2 and we had another 6 month old. It was great to have a night out with friends and enjoy what I love to celebrate most. I just called in the grandparents and they stayed there for the night.


----------



## Freddiecat (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies! I spoke to my sister and she agreed to let me come decorate her yard a bit for TOT. ( Hubby and I live in the middle of nowhere so no TOT's for us at home) That way I can still celebrate without the pressure and can easily cancel if baby is early or I just don't feel up to it. Maybe also a scary movie night for a couple friends at our place? And ya, darn it, there's nothing to stop me from planning ahead for next year! 

We are so excited about the baby, but Halloween has been my "thing" for years. Thanks for cheering me up and helping to put things in perspective!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats on the happy news!!! I think your solution sounds perfect, that way you'll get to participate but not feel pressured. I agree with Mizerella, sometimes stepping back makes you appreciate it all the more the following year. And visiting here will keep the Halloween juices flowing! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Congrats and you can at least paint your belly like a jack o lantern and take a pic, that will help a little I think. Seriously it really is a cute thing to do, all my friends have done it and its a great pic to have. good luck new mama*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

congrat on the babe! take a break and have that baby! You will make up for it next year in a big way and lots of time and planning to do so until then too. Just be safe.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on the baby, but i don't think you need to cancel halloween. Even if you do not have a party (maybe you can attend a friends party this year),
there is still soo much you can do. Plus you may as well start the baby off right with the halloween spirit. I found a little pumpkin costume and put my tot in it.
My sister mad a homemade costume for her daughter for her first halloween, mom was a kangaroo and the baby was in her pouch. She had a baby harness and the baby was right in the pouch area.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm expecting my 1st on September 29th so I"ll have a one month old baby at Halloween this year. My husband & I have decided to scale it down a ton, but we plan to still have some sort of gathering this year. I'm not sure how it will all play out, but I know that I won't be able to help myself from decorating & at least having our closest friends over to the house at Halloween. If anyone has seen any unique or really adorable infant Halloween costumes, let me know!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Aw. I am so jealous. You have all those trick or treating and costume making years ahead of you. My kids are 19 and 17. Halloween is one of the few times I miss them being little. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and that sweet little baby


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrates on the new addition to the family!! As a mum of 3 I know life can be busy, but it can still be fun!!! We had one halloween party with me about 6 months preggo...I was really tired but we still had fun. I should have got my family to help more though. Another good idea if you still want to be part of the fun, maybe plan an elagant hallloween dinner. There are some great pictures on line of dinners with friends that are all themed up and they look fun but with out too much work.

Good luck!!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Congrats. 
Could another family member host the Halloween party this year? That way you still can enjoy it & help out whatever you can. Would definitely "put a bug in someone's ear" to get them interested of them hosting it. Kind of a reverse psychology kind of thing.... I'd really love to do this but, in my condition I can't.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

be a fun time for a "be-witch-ing" baby shower


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

When you are 8 months pregnant you are only thinking about please please please let this baby come early LOL. You need a break and as disapointing as it is, just think next year your little one can have his/her first Halloween! Your little TOT! Nothing better


----------

